# Retirement lights, why are they called that?



## Dranreb (Oct 8, 2013)

Often seen machine fitted lights called retirement lights, can't think why that would be, even Googled is no help, does anyone know?

Bernard


----------



## Bill C. (Oct 8, 2013)

Dranreb said:


> Often seen machine fitted lights called retirement lights, can't think why that would be, even Googled is no help, does anyone know?
> 
> Bernard



Possible, it those built in lights with the sealed lens.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Oct 8, 2013)

I know this!

They sell for real high prices on eBay, so high that you could retire if you had enough of them.  Mostly the Delta #882 that typically sells for about $75 but some of the other brands also go for big money.


----------



## francist (Oct 9, 2013)

I think Clueless is on the right track. I once bought a flashlight (made you know where) and the instructions said it would be useful around the office, the automobile, the cabin, and "the anchor". Took me two days to figure out "anchor" meant "the home"!


----------



## Dave Smith (Oct 9, 2013)

Benard--I think they really mean recessed lights--or they know that all old  retired machinists need bright lights to see.


----------



## xman_charl (Oct 9, 2013)

Don't forget the "goof off chairs" around the back of the building, where
you go to sleep.

Charl


----------



## Dranreb (Oct 10, 2013)

Interesting suggestions chaps, so it's not just a UK vs US language thing then!

Seems quite likely you might have it Mr CluelessNewB, it does seem that industrial lighting in the home is very trendy these days!

Maybe time to change your forum name methinks :biggrin:

Bernard


----------



## stupoty (Oct 10, 2013)

Vintige and retro look industrial lighting has definetly made it dificult to pick up bargin machine lamps in the uk

hears a good example (not a lamp) so if you need more tools sell the brass plac from your lathe ???

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-L..._Metalworking_Supplies_ET&hash=item2a31f3c0c8

Ahhhhh, 

Stuart


----------



## Dranreb (Oct 10, 2013)

Well Stuart that explains why so many old brass plates are stolen off machinery, and why someone had a go at the tiny none on my drill press motor!





On the subject of useful workshop lamps, I spotted these laying in the street in San Francisco early morning a couple of weeks ago! 




Maybe they had escaped from the Pixar  studios during the night, I left them there in case they embarrassingly escaped out of my carry on bag and caused havoc and mayhem on the plane....


Bernard


----------



## churchjw (Oct 10, 2013)

AHHH Dranreb 

They had just lost their will "light for power" sign or can you spare a few amps.  :roflmao::roflmao:

Jeff


----------



## hman (Oct 10, 2013)

stupoty said:


> Vintige and retro look industrial lighting has definetly made it dificult to pick up bargin machine lamps in the uk
> 
> hears a good example (not a lamp) so if you need more tools sell the brass plac from your lathe ???
> 
> ...



Sheesh!!!  Looks like this seller is taking "parting out" to a whole new level - and maybe a whole new "target market" :roflmao:


----------



## pestilence (Oct 11, 2013)

IKEA sells a nice LED lamp for 10 bucks that's easy to adapt to a cheap magnetic indicator base.  I saw that on doubleboost's lathe on YouTube.  I went looking for something similar on eBay and bought a couple magnetic gooseneck LED sewing machine lights for my lathe and mill and so far they are working out great.  I think I spent 25 bucks for both.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20169658/

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261287889062


----------



## stupoty (Oct 11, 2013)

pestilence said:


> IKEA sells a nice LED lamp for 10 bucks that's easy to adapt to a cheap magnetic indicator base.  I saw that on doubleboost's lathe on YouTube.  I went looking for something similar on eBay and bought a couple magnetic gooseneck LED sewing machine lights for my lathe and mill and so far they are working out great.  I think I spent 25 bucks for both.
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20169658/
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261287889062



i will check them out, lights always seem to be an issue.

i've got two small and quite nice and compact picture lights that come from ikea, they work realy well i have them on a shelf above the lathe and they point strait down onto the bed and chuck area.

Stuart


----------

